# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  I think I got lied to...help ID'ing our baby

## C2cwith3

We bought our little girl recently and I think we were lied to as to her color.  They told us she was a pastel, but I'm thinking she is a normal.  I feel so foolish.  Please help ID her!  








Thank you!
Colleen

----------


## Royal Morphz

She is a very pretty Normal but nothing in your photos make me think Pastel. Pastels come in a wide variety same as Normals but here is a photo of one of my 2012 Pastels.

----------


## Tfpets

Cute little normal, certainly not pastel though. Sorry! Hope it wasn't a reputable breeder!

----------


## rabernet

> Cute little normal, certainly not pastel though. Sorry! Hope it wasn't a reputable breeder!


A reputable breeder wouldn't put their reputation on the line for misrepresenting one of their lowest money makers. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------

ballpythonluvr (07-08-2012),_Don_ (07-09-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (07-26-2012)

----------


## C2cwith3

Does it mean anything that her eyes are golden colored on the top 1/3 of her iris?  I am definitely going to contact the breeder we purchased her from.  Thank you for the help!

----------


## Vypyrz

I don' t think it's a pastel. The sides are too dark, and the eyes aren't light enough...


Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## Tfpets

> Most reputable breeders wouldn't put their reputation on the line for misrepresenting one of their lowest money makers.


There, fixed it! Money's tight, you never know! Could have been an accident as well!

----------


## susannuh

Unfortunately not. :/ it's the coloring of the snake that makes it a pastel and it seems that yours is a regular one. I posted a picture of one of my babies.

----------


## Cendalla

The gold color is normal to a normal's eye. If you look it kinda fits right in with the facial pattern. Pastels have green eyes. Sometimes it a clear bright green and sometimes its duller and muddy. Their color can really range from low quality to bright and vibrant too. From those pictures all I see is normal. I would be suspicious it being female too if you are taking their word for it.

----------


## rabernet

> There, fixed it! Money's tight, you never know! Could have been an accident as well!


No, you didn't fix it. A REPUTABLE breeder wouldn't NEVER put their reputation on the line for ANY reason. Otherwise, they wouldn't be reputable. I take issue with you presuming that they'd even consider it, as a breeder myself. So I'm going to cheat someone out of a pastel and effectively put myself out of business over $100? 

And a reputable breeder wouldn't not mistake that for a pastel. 

I said exactly what I meant, and it didn't require any editing. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------

_angllady2_ (07-08-2012),ballpythonluvr (07-08-2012),_FireStorm_ (07-10-2012),Kaorte (07-22-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (07-26-2012)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Cute little normal, certainly not pastel though. Sorry! Hope it wasn't a reputable breeder!

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (07-10-2012),_Capray_ (07-24-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-12-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (07-26-2012),_Mike41793_ (07-08-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (07-11-2012),Poseidon (07-10-2012),_Scubaf250_ (07-08-2012),_Serpent_Nirvana_ (07-09-2012),_Skittles1101_ (07-23-2012),_sookieball_ (07-09-2012),_Theartisticgemini_ (07-22-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (07-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

That is a normal, not a pastel.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Salamander Rising

> she is a very pretty normal but nothing in your photos make me think pastel. Pastels come in a wide variety same as normals but here is a photo of one of my 2012 pastels.


x2

- - - Updated - - -




> 


 :ROFL:

----------


## Homegrownscales

I agree with the overall consensus. That is a very pretty normal. No pastel. 



Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## C2cwith3

I soo appreciate all of your posts.  Would it make a difference if she were a jungle pastel vs pastel?  I find conflicting info re: this morph.  Is a jungle pastel the same as a pastel?  Or does it have it's own qualities?

----------


## rabernet

> I soo appreciate all of your posts.  Would it make a difference if she were a jungle pastel vs pastel?  I find conflicting info re: this morph.  Is a jungle pastel the same as a pastel?  Or does it have it's own qualities?


It's the same thing. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Skittles1101_ (07-23-2012)

----------


## JLC

> I soo appreciate all of your posts.  Would it make a difference if she were a jungle pastel vs pastel?  I find conflicting info re: this morph.  Is a jungle pastel the same as a pastel?  Or does it have it's own qualities?


It's the exact same thing.  Back in the early days of ball python morphs, the morph was called "jungle pastel".  In time, it was shortened to simply "pastel", although some few folks continue to use the longer version.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

I want to commend the OP on the fantastic pics!  That is how we can give an educated guess.  I do not see Pastel at all in that snake, so if you paid for one, the breeder owes you some money back.

----------

C2cwith3 (07-08-2012),_Don_ (07-22-2012),_sissysnakes_ (07-11-2012)

----------


## LotsaBalls

Maybe it's a Het. Pastel.


Disclaimer; there is no such thing as a het pastel, this was ment as a joke.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Maybe it's a Het. Pastel.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer; there is no such thing as a het pastel, this was ment as a joke.


technically, all pastels are hets  :Smile: 

but yea, its visual so we don't bother saying it.

----------


## MarkS

> Maybe it's a Het. Pastel.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer; there is no such thing as a het pastel, this was ment as a joke.



Actually ALL pastels are het pastel.  The super pastels are homozygous.  

The ugliest pastel I ever produced was sold at the same price as a normal, and it still looked more like a pastel then the one in the OP's pictures.

----------


## darthsamurai

> Maybe it's a Het. Pastel.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer; there is no such thing as a het pastel, this was ment as a joke.


I bought 5 balls off craigslist. a spider, 2 pastels and 2 normals. the guy actually told me the normals might be het for pastel. I was so shocked I couldnt say anything. I just said "oh yeah?" and quickly left with the snakes.

----------

Kaorte (07-22-2012)

----------


## angllady2

I am sorry you had such a poor experience buying your first snake.  Do talk to the breeder.  Try to be calm and reasonable at first.  Sort of, "I believe there was some sort of mix up when I got this snake, it was supposed to be a pastel.  Did I accidentally get the wrong one ?"   *Not*, "Hey jerk!  What the heck do you think you are doing selling me a normal instead of a pastel, did you think I was so stupid I'd never know the difference?"

At least if you fake being reasonable, the breeder might be more willing to resolve the problem.  Since this obviously isn't the nicest or most honest person out there, this approach might be better overall.

Of course, if the breeder makes excuses or continues to lie about what the snake is, then it's time to drop all pretense and tell the creep what for and let us know who it is so we can spread the word of the dishonesty.

Gale

----------

C2cwith3 (07-08-2012),_Evenstar_ (07-08-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-12-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (07-26-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (07-11-2012),OhhWatALoser (07-08-2012),_Pinoy Pythons_ (07-11-2012),_Sama_ (07-23-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (07-08-2012)

----------


## youbeyouibei

> I am sorry you had such a poor experience buying your first snake.  Do talk to the breeder.  Try to be calm and reasonable at first.  Sort of, "I believe there was some sort of mix up when I got this snake, it was supposed to be a pastel.  Did I accidentally get the wrong one ?"   *Not*, "Hey jerk!  What the heck do you think you are doing selling me a normal instead of a pastel, did you think I was so stupid I'd never know the difference?"
> 
> At least if you fake being reasonable, the breeder might be more willing to resolve the problem.  Since this obviously isn't the nicest or most honest person out there, this approach might be better overall.
> 
> *Of course, if the breeder makes excuses or continues to lie about what the snake is, then it's time to drop all pretense and tell the creep what for and let us know who it is so we can spread the word of the dishonesty.*
> 
> Gale


"I'm a rolling thunder, a pouring rain. Coming on like a hurricane." comes to mind with that last line you put, lol! To the OP: certainly looks like a normal to me. Hope things work out for you and it gets made right; good luck!

----------

C2cwith3 (07-08-2012),_Pinoy Pythons_ (07-11-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

Though not a pastel, still a cute normal.

----------


## All Balled Up

It's a bit crazy to me to think that someone would actually try to sell a normal as a pastel. I guess people really aren't as honest as we'd like them to be. Maybe the extra $50 bucks or whatever was really that important to them. Its just sad.

----------


## Homegrownscales

Of course there are always those people who themselves were lied to and they don't know any better. 
It just kinda sucks all around for the op whom got stuck in the middle. Always do your research before buying. Ask for clear pics in natural light. Always. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------

Spookitie (07-14-2012)

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

> Of course there are always those people who themselves were lied to and they don't know any better.



Ya know, I can't accept that excuse. (I know you're not trying to make an excuse for this ... But I gotta rant for a second.  :Razz: )

First of all, these are _live animals_ we're talking about here. Before you breed two live animals together, you had better have a pretty good idea what you're doing. This isn't even one of those ambiguous morphs that trips up a lot of people, like a specter or a super low-expression calico or even a yellowbelly. This is a pastel, one of if not THE most common morph in the industry. And, no offense to the OP's animal, but that isn't even one of those super-light, "dinker" looking normals that some people confuse for pastels. That is a very very normal-looking normal. 

I'm just getting my first few clutches on the ground in the past few years, and I have had no problems picking out various morphs from the bunch (including things like super pastel versus pastel and pastave versus mojave). I had one that confused me a bit this year, spent a half an hour or so looking at tons of pictures on the Internet and educated my eye better and figured it out. If the breeder was so new that he or she couldn't tell a pastel from a normal from across the room, perhaps he or she should have done a tad more research before deciding to breed two live animals together.

... Secondly, never mind the fact that they are alive ... If you sell something, ANYTHING, to another person, you really ought to have at least some idea of what it is before you put it up for sale -- or else say that up front. If someone hands me a comic book and tells me its the 1st printing of the 1st edition of Sandman, and I put it up on E-Bay as such without doing the necessary whopping 10 minutes or so of research needed to tell me that I got had, the person who buys it, unwraps it and finds a common old 75 cent third edition isn't going to take my ignorance for an excuse. (Note: I don't collect comic books -- at least not like that -- so I have no idea the actual values of these things ...)

Yes, I know, _caveat emptor_ ... But I still do not believe that ignorance is _any_ excuse on the part of the seller.

/Rant. To the OP, sorry this happened to you. If your little guy was intended as a pet, and you _like_ him, then that's what is most important.

----------


## Homegrownscales

Oh no, as you said not trying to make excuse and I fully agree with everything you just said. Living in vt and being in this hobby I have seen a lot of those people that were lied to by Petstores, and then they got two and then they had babies. Ya know? I deal with this type of situation on the regular. 
But it's a fact that there are plenty of people that don't do their research but still breed and sell babies anyways. 
I don't buy it and I still personally think that that person straight up lied to make an easy buck. But... Well guess I was being sarcastic and in reality at the same time. Lol


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

I knew you weren't defending the breeder in this particular instance. I have just heard that excuse a number of times before in the world of ball pythons, and I just don't think it flies ... About the only time where there's a grey area, in my opinion, would be in the case of an otherwise reputable breeder making a mistake on a heterozygous animal that then gets re-sold. In that case, I would say that some of the blame lies on the original seller as well as the buyer who re-sold the animal ... Though, even that still isn't an excuse for selling a misidentified animal.

----------


## KMG

So what came of this? Is the breeder making it right?

----------


## C2cwith3

It is still a work in progress.  She is defending her ground that she is a jungle pastel.  Stating that since she's a "jungle" she is different from a regular pastel.  She originally showed us one of her normals and ours was lighter.  She also pointed out that her head is lighter.  But, she will take her back if we decide not to keep her.  She has sent me several links to other pastels on the internet, but I'm not convinced.  I am having a knowledgeable person look at her tomorrow to help me out.  She also mentioned that she works with a local breeder who confirmed that her being a pastel, so she is going to give me his info so I can speak to him.  

I don't see the blushing that she should have, nor the faded dark areas on her body.  She does have a golden upper eye, but the rest is dark.  

So, now I am trying to decide if she is a spectacular looking normal, an odd looking normal, a normal normal, or a low quality normal.  My 14 yr old would like to breed her further down the line...so we would like to start out right.  

Thank you for checking back in on us!

----------


## AK907

Absolutely not a pastel! Not even a poor quality pastel. Don't let her play you for a fool!

----------

_angllady2_ (07-15-2012)

----------


## Chuckels

I'd put my entire collection and yearly salary on it, she's a normal. A gorgeous one, but only a normal. She may be het for something or whatnot, I don't know. Pastels are unmistakable in my opinion, the eyes give it away.

Trey

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Reznor (07-22-2012)

----------


## ductai36

100% normal, also pastels have green eyes. If they cant id  a pastel I would question the sex as well. Find an expereiced breeder and check.

----------

C2cwith3 (07-12-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

She is absolutely, positively, no question about it at all, NOT a pastel.

She does have a bit of a jungle pattern, but nothing too unusual.  Jungles (in the absence of the pastel gene), aren't generally genetic at all.  Jungle just means that the pattern is irregular and atypical.

ALL pastels are jungles.  The original name of the morph was 'pastel jungle'.  There's no such thing as a pastel that isn't a jungle.

If you paid a pastel price for this animal, demand your money back.  The breeder is committing fraud.  I do not believe that even a first time breeder who hatched out a clutch containing pastels and normals, could not tell them apart.  When you see them side by side, the differences are absolutely obvious.

Don't let this person keep you dangling any longer, or get an 'expert' to look at her, or any other nonsense.  She does not look even slightly like a pastel, and there has not been a mistake.

----------

_angllady2_ (07-15-2012),C2cwith3 (07-15-2012),Reznor (07-22-2012)

----------


## snake8myelbo

Bottom line get your money back and return the snake!

----------


## DooLittle

That is a pretty normal.  Normals still come in all shades and patterns.  If you like her, keep her, but only at a normals price, not a pastels.  

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## angllady2

There is no way on earth that is a pastel.  None. Nada. Zip. Zilch. Zero. 

This breeder may be trying to hide behind ignorance, but I promise you my entire collection it is not a pastel.  Not a Jungle Pastel, not a Lemon Pastel, not a plain old Pastel, not any kind of Pastel.

If you like it then keep it, but you better get a partial refund.

Gale

----------


## sho220

Did you do any research or look at pics of other Pastels before purchasing her? I don't understand how anyone could pass that snake off as a Pastel???  Not trying to be mean, just curious. And, if you don't mind, what did you pay for her? And would you mind telling us who the "breeder" is?

----------


## decensored

yeah she is a normal

----------


## C2cwith3

To be honest, I did a lot of research on ball pythons in general, but not into the morphs.  I did numerous web searches, read books, talked to people at the pet stores, etc.  I thought all this would be sufficient. When I look back now, I realize how ignorant I was.  We were just excited to be able to purchase her, and for only $60.  Since purchasing her, we have done an extensive amount of research into morphs and more into ball python care.  I didn't join this site until after our purchase and I just wish I had done so BEFORE we thought about a purchase.  I didn't realize that I would be so welcomed.  Nor did I think that anyone would have the patience to help us out.  I was wrong.  I can't pull myself away from this site as there is so much to learn from it.  
It's a long term commitment which I don't take lightly, so I am upset with myself for being duped.  I've contacted the "breeder" and she had said she would tell me the name/number of the other breeder she worked with who sexed and verified her morph, but I haven't heard back from her.  I also informed her I would like to bring her back...no word from her yet.  I'm convinced she isn't a pastel...though I hung onto the hope for a long time just out of pride.  
We are now on the hunt for a mojave female baby.  Taking it slower this time and dealing with known breeders.  We hate to see her go, but we don't have the ability to keep 2 snakes at this time.  I hope and pray we aren't making another mistake.  

Colleen

----------

_angllady2_ (07-15-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Well, I don't think you will be making a mistake, since you joined here and are willing to absorb all the info offered.  Mojaves are lovely.  Hope you find a snake you are happy with.  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KMG

So the breeder is saying she sold you a pastel for $60. That is lower than the big box stores regularly sale normal BP. They put them on sale all the time but the listed price is $80. 

I think you should just keep it for that price and buy one later from a breeder that knows what they are doing when you decide to start breeding.

Maybe we should have asked the price first. Lol! That would have saved you alot of time fighting with this so called breeder. 

Keep your pretty girl.

----------


## C2cwith3

I know that $60 seems low, as they are on sale right now for $39.99 at the local store, but I'm not upset as to the price.  I am upset that we fell in love with something that wasn't what she was supposed to be.   :Sad:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Seems like the breeder isn't going to make it right, looks like its time to release his/her name so the rest of us do not do buisness with them.

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-15-2012),_Skittles1101_ (07-23-2012)

----------


## AJs Snake House

[QUOTE=C2cwith3;1873220]To be honest, I did a lot of research on ball pythons in general, but not into the morphs.  I did numerous web searches, read books, talked to people at the pet stores, etc.  I thought all this would be sufficient. When I look back now, I realize how ignorant I was.  We were just excited to be able to purchase her, and for only $60.  Since purchasing her, we have done an extensive amount of research into morphs and more into ball python care.  I didn't join this site until after our purchase and I just wish I had done so BEFORE we thought about a purchase.  I didn't realize that I would be so welcomed.  Nor did I think that anyone would have the patience to help us out.  I was wrong.  I can't pull myself away from this site as there is so much to learn from it.  
It's a long term commitment which I don't take lightly, so I am upset with myself for being duped.  I've contacted the "breeder" and she had said she would tell me the name/number of the other breeder she worked with who sexed and verified her morph, but I haven't heard back from her.  I also informed her I would like to bring her back...no word from her yet.  I'm convinced she isn't a pastel...though I hung onto the hope for a long time just out of pride.  
We are now on the hunt for a mojave female baby.  Taking it slower this time and dealing with known breeders.  We hate to see her go, but we don't have the ability to keep 2 snakes at this time.  I hope and pray we aren't making another mistake.  

Colleen[/QUOTE

Breeders like this that prey upon new bp owners/prospective owners...make me sick!  The lesson that was learned though, was a very good one...

If you are not sure of the morph of a bp or just want a second opinion, come here first with pic in hand and the community here at Ball-pythons.net will be here to save the day, money and heartache!

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-15-2012)

----------


## KMG

> Seems like the breeder isn't going to make it right, looks like its time to release his/her name so the rest of us do not do buisness with them.


X2

If it seems to good to be true it usually is!

- - - Updated - - -




> I know that $60 seems low, as they are on sale right now for $39.99 at the local store, but I'm not upset as to the price.  I am upset that we fell in love with something that wasn't what she was supposed to be.


Yea, about $100 bucks low. The good news is you fell in love with a normal at a normal price not a normal at pastel price. Every bp owner needs a normal in the collection without it the collection is not complete.

----------


## heathers*bps

> Seems like the breeder isn't going to make it right, looks like its time to release his/her name so the rest of us do not do buisness with them.


I agree with this. If you let their name out, someone else who is a first time buyer will not fall victim to this in the future.

----------


## angllady2

I am truly sorry this happened to you.  It's not a good introduction into ball pythons.  I understand about only having room for one.  But be warned, they are very addicting and it's hard to stop at one!

I would do my best to convince the breeder to take her back, but be forewarned it doesn't seem likely at this point.  If you have your heart set on a mojave, at least they are easy to spot!

I wish you all the best, regardless of what happens.

Gale

----------


## Salamander Rising

> I am truly sorry this happened to you.  It's not a good introduction into ball pythons.  I understand about only having room for one.  *But be warned, they are very addicting and it's hard to stop at one!*
> I would do my best to convince the breeder to take her back, but be forewarned it doesn't seem likely at this point.  If you have your heart set on a mojave, at least they are easy to spot!
> 
> I wish you all the best, regardless of what happens.
> 
> Gale


Oh, boy.

Are you ever not kidding.

I bought *1* as a pet and now I'm up to 16 in less than a year, counting 2 Boas.
[and have another one the way.._and_ I've started eyeing up Tegus]

I feel like a scale junkie.

 :Very Happy: 

[is there a "Herpers Anonymous" group, somewhere?]

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (07-22-2012)

----------


## mainbutter

absolutely not a pastel, I don't know what kind of person who claims to know anything about ball python morphs would think that was a pastel.

----------


## DooLittle

> Oh, boy.
> 
> Are you ever not kidding.
> 
> I bought *1* as a pet and now I'm up to 16 in less than a year, counting 2 Boas.
> [and have another one the way.._and_ I've started eyeing up Tegus]
> 
> I feel like a scale junkie.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are already a member, its bp.net........... :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-16-2012),Kaorte (07-22-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (07-26-2012)

----------


## spankege

If you like the snake keep it. Every snake has there own personality, which people tend to fall in love with. From being aggressive to a lush. Everyone needs to have a normal, I just think you paid a little more than you needed to. Let the persons info out, so the rest of us can not do business with them! Hope everything works out. Usually does  :Smile:

----------


## Salamander Rising

> *Yes, you are already a member, its bp.net*...........
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

But you guys aren't doing anything to_ wean me off of_ my addiction....you're actually *enabling* it!

 :Very Happy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> If you like the snake keep it. Every snake has there own personality, which people tend to fall in love with. From being aggressive to a lush. Everyone needs to have a normal, I just think you paid a little more than you needed to. Let the persons info out, so the rest of us can not do business with them! Hope everything works out. Usually does


I wouldn't trade my $40 petco mutt Iggy for the world.

She is and always will be my first BP and holds a permanent, very special place in my  heart.

 :Embarassed:

----------


## C2cwith3

Well, it has been 2 1/2 weeks or so and we still have our adorable little Zuzu.  The people who sold her to us (Diane/Shawn Garrison) claim that they don't have the $60 to pay us back right now.  I could take a few approaches to this...since he is in the military I could contact legal and go after them, wait until they have the $ and bring her back, or keep her.  We have decided to keep her.  As much as we would love to have started with a morph, we can't bear to think of giving her back and having her fall into the wrong hands.  

Thank you to everyone, especially Vypyrz, who helped me figure this out.  

Now if only I could get her to eat!   :Sigh2:

----------


## C2cwith3

OK...she just ate!  YAY!!!

----------

_angllady2_ (07-22-2012),Kaorte (07-22-2012),_Skittles1101_ (07-23-2012)

----------


## angllady2

Congratulations on her eating!

My heart goes out to you.  A situation like this is never easy.  However, we all live and learn.  Including me.  Later on when you buy another ball, you will be much harder to fool.  And yes, you will be buying another, you may as well accept that fact.  :Very Happy: 

Gale

----------

C2cwith3 (07-22-2012)

----------


## rlditmars

I am glad to hear she ate for you. I know you've said that you are planning to keep her. Have you had a chance to let someone trustworthy sex the snake again to determine if in fact it is a female? 

Given the deception about it being a Pastel, I would think the gender could still be in question. If it is not a female would that change your mind about keeping it?

----------


## C2cwith3

I haven't had her sexed yet to double check.  I don't know who I would go to around here, but it is a really good idea.  As for changing our minds...no, we are pretty attached to her even if she's a he.  The only way I would hand her off is if she were going to a caring and dedicated home.   :Date:

----------


## Kaorte

I'm kinda glad you kept her. I would be a little uneasy about giving a snake back to someone who breeds snakes and can't tell a pastel from a normal. Who knows what else they are screwing up!

Glad she is in a good home and eating for you!

----------


## rlditmars

> I haven't had her sexed yet to double check.  I don't know who I would go to around here, but it is a really good idea.  As for changing our minds...no, we are pretty attached to her even if she's a he.  The only way I would hand her off is if she were going to a caring and dedicated home.


It sounds to me like Zuzu already has a caring and dedicated home, so enjoy. Sometimes the most delightful things in life don't start out as planned.

----------

C2cwith3 (07-22-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> But you guys aren't doing anything to_ wean me off of_ my addiction....you're actually *enabling* it!


^^^ This. lol. I don't think that I've ever, EVER heard someone on this site advise _against_ getting another snake...quite the opposite.  :ROFL:  Unless someone was being had in terms of price, morph ID, or quality, I've only ever heard "Get it!"  :Razz:  


To the OP: Congratulations on your new baby. As long as you are happy with her, that's all that matters. I'm sorry that your introduction to the BP community started out a bit rocky, but now you've found your way to a wonderful place that we all love dearly, BP.net.  :Very Happy:  You're doing right by little Zuzu, and I'm happy to hear you're keeping her. I will definitely avoid doing business with those individuals. It's a little disturbing that they couldn't identify a pastel, and would not admit their mistake later. Regardless, I think it has all worked out for the better...at least for the snake.  :Wink:  Again, congrats on your new baby and welcome to BP.net!  :Welcome:

----------

C2cwith3 (07-22-2012)

----------


## Salamander Rising

> ^^^ This.* lol. I don't think that I've ever, EVER heard someone on this site advise against getting another snake*...quite the opposite.  Unless someone was being had in terms of price, morph ID, or quality, I've only ever heard "Get it!"



As if I'd listen anyway... :Very Happy: 


[_Hi everybody. My name is Shari and I'm a snakeaholic_.]


 :Razz: 

I just picked up a little Fire girl last week and I'm awaiting a Lesser girl due to be available in August.

[its *obviously* too late for me..I am a snake junkie]

 :Surprised:

----------


## DooLittle

Shari, rehab is for quiters....lol, we are enabelers here....  :Very Happy:  

Op, glad she ate.  Bottom line is that you are happy with her.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Salamander Rising

> Shari, rehab is for quiters....lol, we are enabelers here....


 :ROFL:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

If $60 is all you actually paid for her, then you really did pay 'normal female' prices--at least, for a high quality normal female with records.
So, that's not so bad.  (Pastel females are usually over $150).

----------


## Sama

I am glad you are giving her a good home. Sorry you had a bad start looking for your morph girl but at least your here now and if you want/need help later we are here for you! Glad you got her to eat = ).

Salamander, I still can't get over it! My name is Shari too, and my forum name is short for Samalander (although its not uncommon for people to read it Salamander just because that is what they expect). Lol, sorry, i have thought that was funny since Alice went missing but didn't seem like a good time to mention it.

----------


## Salamander Rising

> I am glad you are giving her a good home. Sorry you had a bad start looking for your morph girl but at least your here now and if you want/need help later we are here for you! Glad you got her to eat = ).
> 
> Salamander, I still can't get over it! My name is Shari too, and my forum name is short for Samalander (although its not uncommon for people to read it Salamander just because that is what they expect). Lol, sorry, i have thought that was funny since Alice went missing but didn't seem like a good time to mention it.


OMG!

Get outta here!

That is just too weird!

[you're not a tiny little redhead too, are you?]
 :Smile: 

"BP.net: Home of the alternate universe"



 :Very Happy:

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Happy your keeping her, and i would sex her again if they cant tell a pastel from a normal i bet they cant tell and male from a female... Is this breeder in NC too? i want to make sure i stay away from them.

----------


## C2cwith3

Yes...they are in Jacksonville, NC.

----------

